# Fast growing corals.



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey could you guys tell me what are some fast growing corals... I really would like to know and im sure there are some other people out there that would like to know what corals to buy big and which ones you can get frags of and will have a high growth rate. 

Please include LPS, SPS, and Softies.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Some Acros Grow Fast, Others Slow. Green Star Polyps grow real fast. Xenia Grows fast. Zoanthids grow fast with the right lighting. Frogspawn grows fairly quickly. Most soft corals do grow fast, Most SPS grow slowly but some are exceptions.


----------



## fishfingers (Apr 10, 2006)

Most corals should grow fairly fast if they are given the right water requirements. Can't really add any much to reefnecks list off the top of my head, but I've found catalaphyllia and shrooms to grow fairly fast.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

green star polyps grow faster than xenia? I might need to try and find a frag of that somewhere...
what about Stylophora, Pocillopora, or digita. I think some of those have lower lighting reqirements.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Anthelia grows like a weed but is very beautiful, capenla also grows like crazy.


----------

